# Goat Bite Danger?



## Texas.girl

I know cat bites can cause major infections needing antibiotics. Just wondering about goat bites. My ranch partner just got bitten by one of our kids who mistook his finger for a bottle teat. I was a small bite but there was a drop of blood so I made him wash his finger and put neosporin on it. But since I now the danger of cat bites I was wondering if goat bites are dangerous too. Does anyone know?


----------



## toth boer goats

Make sure, she has had a tetanus shot, I believe you should have one every 10 years, not positive though.

Goat mouths, aren't the cleanest, glad you told her to clean it well. Their is always risk for infection, it is up to her, if she wants to seek a doctor or not.
Not sure of disease wise stuff, you may want to check with a vet, to ask, if goats can give diseases to humans, if bitten.


----------



## Stacykins

A goat bite would not be as bad as a cat bite. The nature of a cat's teeth means they can manage very deep puncture wounds, which delivers bacteria deeply. 

But a goat's mouth, would be more of a graze wound, a scrape against their bottom teeth in the front. Though their back teeth are painful. But I don't think they go that far on a normal basis. I got chomped on with back teeth while trying to give a bolus once, not normal. 

Definitely second the tetanus vaccine. I know I am always getting scuffed and scraped while doing goat chores, hah. Clostridium tetani does not need a deep wound to do their stuff.


----------



## Jodi_berg

Bah, it's just a goat bite.Once I was petting a wild vole and it bite me,drew blood so I hit it with methiolate. No problems, also was scratched to blood while hand feeding a wild grey squirrel peanuts and did the same thing with no troubles. Hmmm I see an odd pattern of me getting bitten by wild animals......


----------



## Texas.girl

He gets medical care from the VA (Veterans Affair). They make sure he gets a tetanus shot when he needs one. I an not worried because a 10 week old baby bit him and only a drop of blood managed to come out. To be safe soap/water plus neosporin and I am sure he is now fine. But got me wondering. Cat bites on the other hand are nasty. A weatherman in San Antonio, TX got a nasty infection after his cat bit him. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Arkie

Now *THIS* is a cat bite!!






Bob


----------



## Arkie

Keep in mind these are professional animal control people!!

Bob


----------



## GTAllen

ouch! a cat bite me clean through my thumb twice before it let go of me and it was much larger than the cat in the video.


----------



## Texas.girl

:laugh:wonder if the cat ever got adopted


----------



## Dayna

I would keep a close eye on it for infection. I also agree on the tet vaccine. If it's past 8 years I'd get a new one. I got one 6 years after my last one when I stepped on a rusty nail. They said it's always better safe than sorry.

As far as antibiotics go, I'd hold off and if it was me I'd hold off on a doc visit unless I see signs of infection.


----------



## newgoatgirl

Hello - I'm no vet and this is anecdotal but I thought I would share in case it helps someone.

I was bit deeply by my goat (she was trying to eat a screw so I had my hand in there trying to get it out). With her back teeth, she bit through the nail on my finger quite deep. I washed it, applied Betadine, and then triple anti-biotic cream. I dressed it then taped it tightly with climber tape. I took care of is like this until all the bleeding stopped and carried on for a few more days. It healed really well and no infection. I'm up to date on my tetanus vaccine


----------

